# started on my he/she transformation



## krazikev (Nov 4, 2018)

The transformation begins to my sex change.... Oh not mine lol the bike, using same tube and flipping it twice with 3 cuts. That womans tank after welding is just for a idea, will be getting the bigger mans bike tank. Welding next stay tuned


----------



## anders1 (Nov 4, 2018)




----------



## anders1 (Nov 4, 2018)




----------



## krazikev (Nov 4, 2018)

Have to think out da box sometimes, girls bikes are worth do do, might as well have some fun, did this before to a muscke bike


----------



## anders1 (Nov 4, 2018)




----------



## Saving Tempest (Nov 4, 2018)

krazikev said:


> The transformation begins to my sex change.... Oh not mine lol the bike, using same tube and flipping it twice with 3 cuts. That womans tank after welding is just for a idea, will be getting the bigger mans bike tank. Welding next stay tuned
> 
> View attachment 895529
> 
> ...




BIKE...no, we already had the other kind happen on another site I'm on.


----------



## Miyata FL. (Nov 4, 2018)




----------



## Saving Tempest (Nov 4, 2018)

I'm way ahead of you there and we had no idea what they called it when I was 12 either.


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Nov 4, 2018)




----------



## krazikev (Nov 4, 2018)

Saving Tempest said:


> I'm way ahead of you there and we had no idea what they called it when I was 12 either.



Thats funny I been doin this since I was 12 also, still havin fun doing it all these years later. After all its what one loves that matters


----------



## catfish (Nov 4, 2018)




----------



## ZE52414 (Nov 4, 2018)

Be sure to wear a helmet. Those welds don’t look so hot.


----------



## krazikev (Nov 4, 2018)

ZE52414 said:


> Be sure to wear a helmet. Those welds don’t look so hot.



Welded a bike like this 10 years ago ride it almost everyday with no issues, Old welders trick is to pipe it in the middle inside,makes it stronger than anywere else on the bike, I still have to grind down and clean up welds.


----------



## krazikev (Nov 4, 2018)

Did a sex change on this one 8 years ago still rides like dream, strong.


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 4, 2018)

The difference is on the green bike you didn't remove any structural parts whereas on the Monark you did. A shame about that Monark. V/r Shawn


----------



## TieDye (Nov 4, 2018)

Are you going to "neuter" the length of the steer tube too? Lol....  To make it much easier on yourself, and to get better results, you should have made a welding jig for the mens frame so you could reproduce the frame geometry, spacing, and exact bends. Then you'd be able to put the mens tank in there. Good luck to you there.
Deb


----------



## krazikev (Nov 4, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> The difference is on the green bike you didn't remove any structural parts whereas on the Monark you did. A shame about that Monark. V/r Shawn



Did this to 2 other womans monarks 4 years ago no issues, daughters ride them all the time with absolutely no issues. Thats were I got this idea. As far as it being a shame to do on a womans bike, well like I said womans bikes are not worth anything the bolt ons maybe but I didnt modify any of those parts so no loss in value  there. but thanks for the concern


----------



## krazikev (Nov 4, 2018)

TieDye said:


> Are you going to "neuter" the length of the steer tube too? Lol....  To make it much easier on yourself, and to get better results, you should have made a welding jig for the mens frame so you could reproduce the frame geometry, spacing, and exact bends. Then you'd be able to put the mens tank in there. Good luck to you there.
> Deb



Wasnt looking to do it exact to the mans bike, doesn't matter to me otherwise I would have, but thanks for the advice


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 4, 2018)

If you need a bunch of straight tubing I can send you a whole 1969 Schwinn Deluxe Twin. Should be enough straight tubing to do quite a few of these sex changes, and you can put a slight bend in it for a top bar with a conduit bender.


----------



## krazikev (Nov 5, 2018)

GTs58 said:


> If you need a bunch of straight tubing I can send you a whole 1969 Schwinn Deluxe Twin. Should be enough straight tubing to do quite a few of these sex changes, and you can put a slight bend in it for a top bar with a conduit bender.



No thanks, I have plenty of tubing in scrap pile at my machinist Job that I can use but thanks so much for the offer on a bike.


----------



## krazikev (Nov 7, 2018)

Day 3 riding everyday for hrs at a time, no issues nice and strong, I am also deliberately hitting bumps and curbs, nice and strong. Getting complimented all the time on how nice it is


----------



## 2jakes (Nov 7, 2018)

She.




He.


----------



## krazikev (Nov 7, 2018)

2jakes said:


> She.
> View attachment 897039
> 
> 
> ...



Thanku for doing this, gives me a idea to order a tank, cool


----------



## 2jakes (Nov 7, 2018)

krazikev said:


> Thanku for doing this, gives me a idea to order mans tank, cool



Years ago at Pate's Auto swap  near Ft. Worth,
I saw a bicycle very similar to yours.
I had thoughts of adding a top tube & tank.
But did not have the knowledge/skill for
welding.
Being a girls frame, the vendor was asking a
very low price. I could kick myself for not buying it. The beautiful art-deco lines and
sturdy well built metal plus it was all original
and complete!
But I can understand that others may not
appreciate this "transformation" at all and would cheer for my lack of welding skills.
To each his own!


----------



## anders1 (Nov 8, 2018)

Sorry, couldn’t resist. I applaud your effort and talent!!


----------

